# MK3 rear seat delete



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the bar strut, webbing and the Stern performance carpet. My problem is I cannot figure out how to remove the rear seats, any help would be appreciated, hopefully with pics.....Thanks.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Lots of relevant info here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... eat-delete


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

chelspeed said:


> Lots of relevant info here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... eat-delete


Thanks for that, I still cannot find MK3 TTRS rear seat removal in the Audizine website, but thanks for helping me.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

What about this? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... l#p9467949


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

merlin c said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of relevant info here https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... eat-delete
> ...


I found the following in Post 35 of the Thread linked to above:

*Your first step will be removing the trunk liner and foam inserts. There is a nut behind the seats that will become accessible with the foam out.

The biggest PITA is removing the plastic panels. You will bleed your own blood....

The back of the seat is separate from the bottom; only connected by the plastic bits around the things to hold a kid's seat.

The back of the seat is held by that nut accessible from the trunk, and another under the seat cushion(center). Then there are 4 bolts, two on either side; accessible once panels are removed. You'll need a T55 torx, 6" extension, and be prepared to pull like hell... they are in there good!!*

and the following in post 67:

*The bottom seat cushion has no bolts. Just pull up, but you have to remove the four plastic covers around the child seat anchor. Stick your fingers into the back of the cover and pull forward and they'll pop out. Then tilt the bottom and the cushion will come out.

Side panels were not as difficult as some have mentioned here. I certainly didn't bleed my own blood LOL! It's a two motion process: pull outwards first, use the handle/cup holder to pull out, then pull forward toward the front of the car, and it'll slide out.

The seat back is held by 4 T55s and 2 17 nut. You'll have to lift up the plastic cover in the middle of seat, between the two seat buckles. Remove the two little rubber fasteners with a trim removal tool or a flat screwdriver. Then lift it up and remove that 17 nut.*

See also Post 19 for a diagram on how the side panels are removed.

Hope that helps.

Alan W


----------

